# bsdinstaller proxy



## ivosevb (Oct 22, 2011)

Using FreeBSD from 4.0 version. I don't know what to say about bsdinstaller. boot image and proxy server. impossible? And if you make an error how to get back screen by screen or to get general install menu? Frustrating.

Or i missed something?


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 22, 2011)

ivosevb said:
			
		

> boot image and proxy server. impossible?



Proxy server, no idea.  I don't understand what you're asking with "boot image".



> and if you make an error how to get back screen by screen



ctrl-c will restart the installer.  I don't think there is a way to go forward or back by screen.



> or to get general install menu?



There's the Final Configuration screen shown at the end of the install (or from bsdinstall services).  There is no general install menu.


----------



## ivosevb (Oct 22, 2011)

thanks for the quick reply.

boot only install image. and then install through http/ftp proxy just like with sysinstall.



			
				wblock@ said:
			
		

> Proxy server, no idea.  I don't understand what you're asking with "boot image".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## _martin (Sep 8, 2015)

Old thread, but not a bad question at all. 
Today I needed to install fresh FreeBSD as quickly as possible, i.e. just run the installer and get the system up ASAP. It's a test VM on my notebook at work. All connections are going through proxy. 

With sysinstall you could set the proxy in options (proxy server to use when fetching tarballs). 
But with new installer you don't. Or at least I was not able to find it. I tried to google around a bit, but I had my mind set on different task than this. 
I had to go to shell and do it manually. Not a problem, that's the way I usually do a fresh installation anyway. But it's not that comfortable and not that fast if you don't do it every day.


----------

